# My new pet portraits have arrived....



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

and the crew are investigating them to see if they approve............


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG Julie! Those are absolutely gorgeous! But then how could they be anything else? Lovely, lovely!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Your first photo is priceless!

The portraits are nice, too.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow those are gorgeous!! I want portraits of Carl and Mia!!!!
I love the first picture :love5:
It looks like Smiffy found his picture :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They are so lovely, are you allowed to say how much?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I got all 5 for £52.00 as I got the 5th free.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Blimey thats a brilliant price, i thought you were going to say hundreds!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

heehee..nope £26 for two..Good isnt it.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes,VERY!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Those are great Julie! All your babies are so beautiful


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

wow those are fantastic 
great prices too!
how did you get them?
i'd love one of Max to give to my mam for her birthday in november 

xxxx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sarah I got it from a lady from ebay..I will get her email and post it on here.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Sarah I got it from a lady from ebay..I will get her email and post it on here.


oh wow thanks 

we've just been thinking of getting something like that of max actually, but canvas's are so much prettier than a blown up picture on paper  lol!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I love em Julie! You picked brill pics! Prices where very reasnable!!!!
Sarah, thats such a nice idea to get your mum one!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

those are so nice!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They're great photos of your chi family - and what a reasonable price. My favorite is the first photo of your chis checking out the photos - it's priceless.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww julie they are abolutely gorgeous and great price too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they look so cute looking at their pics too made me laugh


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Julie 

They are sooooooo nice !!!! Wow and such a great price. I so want a big painting or something done of Tyson :daisy:


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

They are beautiful Julie.

You have such a lovely fur family :love4:

xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

The lady's name is Hayley and her email address is [email protected] .


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow I need to find someone over here who does that!! I want canvas portraits of my puppies!!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> The lady's name is Hayley and her email address is [email protected] .


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Your welcome Sarah.


----------



## Blossom73 (Sep 18, 2007)

They are so beautiful, both the portraits and the real live models 

Rachel x


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Your welcome Sarah.


I bet you must have your own little chi art gallery now!  lol!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Those are beautiful portraits Julie!   And of course your babies are just gorgeous. :love5: :love5:


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

aww what lovely piccies and dogs im still so in love with chihuahuas but i now have a pomeranian male romeo


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Krystal.....lets see him them please ?,...I love Poms too.


----------



## Mac-Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

Just too cool.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the first pic ! Its like the are all approving the pics !


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are so good!! I like all of them checking them out!


----------

